# Ginger Root.



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys!

I feed a modified raw diet to my dogs, and I'm adding in more holistic remedies for pain and illness when needed.

I've done some research on fresh ginger root, and I'm very interested in it for its uses in stomache aches, as a digestive aide, and for pain management in joints. I've not been able to find any information on proper dosage for it though.

If any of you can help me out, I would really appreciate it!


Libby


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am not a big fan of fresh ginger root myself, but I do love ginger snaps. I've heard they are a good home remedy for motion sickness for dogs for car rides. I honestly know very little about herbals. I would consult a good herbalist vet as even though ginger is probably pretty innocuous, just as you'd want to consult with your physician before adding in something (particularly if you're on medication), an herbalist vet can help you with dosages and interactions. You may try this link and click on the top bar to search for members:

http://vbma.org/


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

How do you plan on giving it to the dog? My dogs -- who are among the world's biggest chow hounds -- won't eat ginger and won't even eat around ginger to get the rest of their food. If I have a dog with a seriously unhappy tummy, I do give ginger, but I have to force it down their throat.


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you for that link, Maren! 

Liz, my dogs will eat anything as long as its coated in something tastey. I generally feed the strong stuff (i.e. garlic) in hamburger, with sardines mixed in. The dogs never even notice. I haven't tried feeding the ginger yet, but I hope it would be the same way, lol.



Libby


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, my dogs have no problem with garlic. Pretty much the only thing they've turned their nose up at is ginger.

Let me know if yours eat it :grin:


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Well THATS not a good omen for my dogs eating it, is it :lol: 


I am going to give them a bit tonight and see what happens.


Libby


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I give my dogs the ground ginger as I've read that it has the same properties as the fresh and it's easier for me. My dogs eat it just fine and I do believe that it has helped my Am. Staff's joint pain. 

I have one picky dog that I have to trick and the GSD that eats ANYTHING!!! I mean anything without tricking him. 

Courtney


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I fed my dogs some ginger last night, with no issues! :lol: 

I just cut small slivers from the root, then chopped them into very small minced pieces. After mixing it in with their kibble and some canned, they never noticed.

I have to say, fresh ginger smells SO much better than the powdered or dried stuff!


Libby


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

I have stripped the title of "World's Biggest Chow Hound" from all of my dogs.

**seriously reconsidering that companion dog stuff too


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I just use ginger snaps, too, when I have a dog that gets carsick or has an upset tummy.


----------

